
Ask HN: Do Anyone Have Any Opinion on “Rich Dad Poor Dad” by Robert Kiyosaki - evochimp
I sometimes hear about this book from many people. Do anyone have any idea about this book, and its contents.
======
baccheion
Summary: invest in assets (retains value and produces a return) rather than
liabilities (loses value, even if just due to inflation).

Investing into a savings/checking account, for example, is a liability, as
interest doesn't usually offset inflation. A fund that produces a 4% YoY
return, on the other hand, is an asset. A house can be a liability if
appreciation doesn't offset maintenance, mortgage interest, property taxes and
insurance, and any gain that could've been had on the 20% down payment.

------
ljsocal
I started reading this years ago after hearing positive reviews. After a
couple of chapters, I tossed it out. The values espoused are incredibly
selfish and extremely shallow. More importantly, his premise of being able to
recall childhood conversations with precision is not credible.

~~~
evochimp
But this book sold over 58 million copies as per Wikipedia. He is a house had
name, any many more must have read it through online or through pirated
copies. Does that make him a successful entrepreneur?

------
petra
So basically it tells that it's much better financially to be an entrepreneur.

Is that a great, unique insight ? Is it even true compared to the other
options ? Is this the hard part about being a successful entrepreneur ? does
it fit the reader to become an entrepreneur ?

So maybe it has some nuggets of truth, but it's gives a lot of empty promises
and it lacks depth.

Meh.

------
danielcolgan
This is awesome book. When I was a kid, Robert changed my view on a lot of
things and I’m thankful for that.

------
Goatherd6
Good book. It deals with the creation of wealth vrs the investment of money.
Nice insights.

------
evochimp
Everyone can become SUCCESSFUL entrepreneur, only in movies. The book may be
misleading for vast majority people. Jobs are suitable for them, or at the
best some trade or profession.Even a struggler is better off( on an average)
doing a serious of jobs with gaps.Or may be I am wrong.

